# Wer kennt Helbi Fish ???



## R.G. aus Z. (24. Dezember 2016)

Moinsen

Bin beim vorweihnachtlichen Stöbern nach Pilkern und diversem "Kleinkram" bei 1-2-3 auf einen Pilker namens Speed Helbi Fish gestoßen.
Völlig neu für mich : aus A2 Edelstahl - Flachstahl mit Seitenflossen - mit 2 Einzelhaken - für lockere 20 € ( pro Stück !!! )
Irgendwie ist das Teil interessant - so als multifängiger Lieblingspilker, um nicht immer 10 Tonnen Metall mit auf den Kutter zu schleppen .

Ich habe davon noch nie etwas gehört und finde den Preis so abgehoben, daß ich neugierig geworden bin.

Hat jemand von Euch schon einmal etwas damit zu tun gehabt ?

Gruß Rainer

Nein, daß ist KEINE versteckte Promo oder Werbung ;-)

P.S. Frohes Fest und kommt alle gesund ins neue Jahr !!!


----------



## Carptigers (24. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wer kennt Helbi Fish ???*

Bleib beim Altbewährten.
Blitz
Eisele 
Wuttke
Speedy


----------



## offense80 (25. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wer kennt Helbi Fish ???*

Und nicht zu vergessen die RoGe Pilker, hab ich selbst schon sehr erfolgreich gefischt. Aber ansonsten gebe ich Carptigers recht. Und ganz ehrlich.....20 Euro für einen Pilker...nee sorry ich bin zwar Angler, also auch verrückt, aber nicht Angler, also auch Millionär


----------



## R.G. aus Z. (25. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wer kennt Helbi Fish ???*

Moinsen
Irgendwie erinnere ich mich an die guten alten DAM Chrompilker. In den 80er und 90ern hatten wir davon immer einige 150g - 250g - Geschosse im Eimer.  Z.T. mit einer rotschimmernden Seite.   Gibt es die überhaupt noch ???

Und das alles rund um Fehmarn mit Stöcken, die Dir schon nach 10 Minuten den Unterarm haben lahm werden lassen 
( Shakespeare 1,80 m mit echtem Holzgriff |uhoh:  )

Gruß   Rainer


----------



## offense80 (25. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wer kennt Helbi Fish ???*

Jaaaa sehr geil, das war mit das erste, was an meiner Vollglasrute baumelte lol......Gott waren wir damals noch sportlich :q:q:q


----------



## yukonjack (25. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wer kennt Helbi Fish ???*



offense80 schrieb:


> Jaaaa sehr geil, das war mit das erste, was an meiner Vollglasrute baumelte lol......Gott waren wir damals noch sportlich :q:q:q



würd ich sehr gerne mal nen Foto sehen. Nicht von Euch und den Glasfaserruten aber von den Pilkern.


----------



## R.G. aus Z. (25. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wer kennt Helbi Fish ???*

Ich würde mir heute sofort wieder einen Satz zulegen. Das waren echte "Handschmeichler" und haben - für damalige Verhältnisse - echt gut gefangen.
Die Dinger heute in 40 / 60 / 75 / 90 / 100g würden sicher super laufen - mit DER Technik, die wir uns angeeignet haben 

Leider bekommst Du maximal einen "abgeschliffenen" in irgendeinem Kellerfund bei eBay |kopfkrat

Liebe Pilkerbauer |wavey: - legt doch einmal eine Serie auf #6


----------



## offense80 (26. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wer kennt Helbi Fish ???*

@Yukonjack

zu dieser Zeit gab es noch keine Fotoapperate da wurde alles noch in Stein gemeißelt lol.... Nee aber im Ernst, Zelluloid Bilder hmmm muss ich meinen Dad fragen ob der noch welche davon hat. Bei Gelegenheit schau ich auch noch mal bei mir im Keller nach ob ich da noch so einen "Dreikantkiller" finde


----------



## angelnrolfman (26. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wer kennt Helbi Fish ???*



offense80 schrieb:


> @Yukonjack
> 
> zu dieser Zeit gab es noch keine Fotoapperate da wurde alles noch in Stein gemeißelt lol.... Nee aber im Ernst, Zelluloid Bilder hmmm muss ich meinen Dad fragen ob der noch welche davon hat. Bei Gelegenheit schau ich auch noch mal bei mir im Keller nach ob ich da noch so einen "Dreikantkiller" finde



 ........


----------



## Skott (26. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wer kennt Helbi Fish ???*



yukonjack schrieb:


> würd ich sehr gerne mal nen Foto sehen. Nicht von Euch und den Glasfaserruten aber von den Pilkern.



Mein Ihr so etwas?


----------



## yukonjack (26. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wer kennt Helbi Fish ???*

Aus der Zeit sind die Dinger schon und die hab ich auch benutzt. Die ich meine haben aber eine ganz andere Form(Löffel).


----------



## R.G. aus Z. (26. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wer kennt Helbi Fish ???*

Hallo
Gib mal bei Gockel DAM - Pilker ein. Und dann die Fotos ansehen ...


----------



## yukonjack (26. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wer kennt Helbi Fish ???*

Danke, genau das hab ich gesucht. Den in 80, 100 und 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




120gr. Das wärs.


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (26. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wer kennt Helbi Fish ???*



Carptigers schrieb:


> Bleib beim Altbewährten.
> Blitz
> Eisele
> Wuttke
> Speedy


Genau so sieht es aus!! Damit ist eigentlich alles gesagt! !!#6 
Nach einigen experimentieren mit "anderen" Pilkern, kommt bei mir auch nix anderes mehr in die Box!!... wobei ich bei Neuanschaffungen eigentlich nur noch Wuttke und Speedy in den Korb lege. 
Bei beiden stimmt einfach das P/L Verhältnis am besten! !
Ich habe keine Lust mehr auf abgeplatzen Lack oder verbogene Ösen bei geringsten Stein Kontakt. Beides ist sowohl bei Wuttke wie auch Speedy auf ein minimum reduziert! !


----------



## R.G. aus Z. (26. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wer kennt Helbi Fish ???*

@yukonjack
Japp, das isser #6
Leider hat sich wohl noch niemand an einen Nachbau rangetraut, oder ???
Bin sicher einer der ersten Besteller. Da "fischt" das Auge mit:q


----------



## yukonjack (26. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wer kennt Helbi Fish ???*



R.G. aus Z. schrieb:


> @yukonjack
> Japp, das isser #6
> Leider hat sich wohl noch niemand an einen Nachbau rangetraut, oder ???
> Bin sicher einer der ersten Besteller. Da "fischt" das Auge mit:q



ich auch.


----------



## Slider17 (27. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wer kennt Helbi Fish ???*

die Oldiepilker kenne ich auch, meines Wissens hiess der 4 kant pilker taifun und der dreikant mit der roten seite Joker


----------



## Trollegrund (27. Dezember 2016)

Ahoi,die alten DAM Wellenpilker sind legendär. Mit der 70g Variante konnte ich meinen bisher größten Ostsee Dorsch fangen. Auch wenn der Trend zum
Gummi geht,fische gern mit den DAM Pilkern. Ich besitze mehrere hundert Pilker aus Nachlässen oder von Fischern
aber ans Band geht wenn Pilker gern ein alter Klassiker.                         Kürzlich konnte ich auf dem
Flohmarkt 4 nagelneue aber sehr alte DAM Wellenpilker in der mir bis dahin unbekannten 30g Version erstehen. Die haben in kürzester Zeit viel Fisch gefangen. Hin und findet man alte Originale in der 1.2.3 deins Bucht.


----------



## yukonjack (27. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wer kennt Helbi Fish ???*

Ja, haben die alten Dinger nun wirklich besser gefangen? Wenn ich so zurück denke, 2,40m Steckrute, WG so um die 50gr. (bis 120gr. Pilker ran gebammelt) 0,45 Mono und ne Rolle die ich heute nicht mal auf Aal verwenden würde. Wir haben damit alles(reichlich), Dorsch, Wittling ,Hornhecht und Platte gefangen. Alles mit Pilkern ab 80gr.
 Ich rede hier vom Kutterangeln (Heiligenhafen/Fehmarn) und davon dass wir damals noch 2,5- 3 Std rausgefahren sind. Heute müssen die Kutterkapitäne ja aufpassen dass sie keinen Bellyboot-Fahrer versenken.


----------



## yukonjack (27. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wer kennt Helbi Fish ???*



Trollegrund schrieb:


> Ahoi,die alten DAM Wellenpilker sind legendär. Mit der 70g Variante konnte ich meinen bisher größten Ostsee Dorsch fangen. Auch wenn der Trend zum
> Gummi geht,fische gern mit den DAM Pilkern. Ich besitze mehrere hundert Pilker aus Nachlässen oder von Fischern
> aber ans Band geht wenn Pilker gern ein alter Klassiker. Kürzlich konnte ich auf dem
> Flohmarkt 4 nagelneue aber sehr alte DAM Wellenpilker in der mir bis dahin unbekannten 30g Version erstehen. Die haben in kürzester Zeit viel Fisch gefangen. Hin und findet man alte Originale in der 1.2.3 deins Bucht.



willst du uns jetzt neidisch machen, du Glücklicher----------


----------

